# Light Therapy



## Andy (Nov 14, 2009)

I have a light box or rather it's called a light "book". I usually use it throughout the winter and some spring months when it is really dreary and grey outside. If I use it consistently I can notice a difference in my mood and energy. I am not bouncing off the walls and singing about rainbows but my mood is improved a little.

I was wondering if anyone else has a light box or tried one and if so how often do you use it?

*Just chatting*:hair:


----------



## Fiver (Nov 14, 2009)

I remember that around fifteen years ago, medical supply stores were advertising them for rent for people with Seasonal Affective Disorder. It seems that SAD was talked about more back then than it is now.

How much would you say it helps your mood? I mean, that's not an easy one to quantify, but do you directly attribute your better mood to the light or could there be other factors?

(I'm actually thinking about getting one of these for my sister for Christmas, and I want to make sure it's actually worth the money.)


----------



## Cat Dancer (Nov 14, 2009)

I have one and I use it when I'm sitting at the computer for about 30 minutes or so a day in the winter. I think it does help some. I need to get it out of the basement.


----------



## gardens (Nov 14, 2009)

I use a light box too.  I call it my happy light - it's actually the name of it.  I have been using it for a few years now.  I try to start using it late August and early Sept.  Does it work?  How can anyone know really.  I think it does, and I definately don't think it hurts.
If your someone who hides from the outdoors in the winter (like me :hide: )  I think it would be worthwhile.
The other alternative would be to step up your excercise and try to go for little walks in the cold sunshine:cold:.    But, if your down and out, you know how hard that can be. Sitting in front of my light is easier and I find it quite comforting.
Gardens

oh and I use it for 30 minutes a day as well.


----------



## forgetmenot (Nov 15, 2009)

Hey just bought one for my daughter and it works she feels more energetic when she uses it.  she uses her for about 20 minutes a day mostly on dark rainy days.


----------



## why (Nov 15, 2009)

I am considering getting one.


----------



## Cat Dancer (Nov 15, 2009)

gardens said:


> I find it quite comforting.



I find it comforting as well.


----------



## Andy (Nov 15, 2009)

Fiver said:


> I remember that around fifteen years ago, medical supply stores were advertising them for rent for people with Seasonal Affective Disorder. It seems that SAD was talked about more back then than it is now.
> 
> How much would you say it helps your mood? I mean, that's not an easy one to quantify, but do you directly attribute your better mood to the light or could there be other factors?
> 
> (I'm actually thinking about getting one of these for my sister for Christmas, and I want to make sure it's actually worth the money.)



I think it helps enough. If you use it regularly it is a significant enough lift of your mood, I mean I would still be depressed but not as much so...??? For me there would be no other factors really. Same thing day in day out.

---------- Post added at 12:37 AM ---------- Previous post was at 12:32 AM ----------




Cat Dancer said:


> I find it comforting as well.


It is kind of comforting. I have had mine for about 4 years. I use mine( I actually haven't started mine yet this year) while on the computer or while watching t.v. I tried using it when i had a bath once but I almost knocked it in to the tub and they aren't that cheap to replace so I'll stick with the usual.


----------



## Fiver (Nov 15, 2009)

Yeah, that would make it much less comforting...


----------



## Andy (Nov 15, 2009)

Shockingly so...:yikes:


----------



## unionmary (Nov 15, 2009)

Aaaaahhh yes, a Bipolar buddy of mine had a lite box and he swore by it.  I toyed with the idea of getting, or making one, myself.  It never happened.  We bipos can be so flighty.  Me and my GP first thought I was SAD...that is why it came into play for me.  I truly believe that physical properties of the earth, definitely affect our moods.


----------



## gardens (Nov 15, 2009)

I believe there was a study done once of the Inuit people and the prevelance of SAD.  They do not suffer from it as much as we would think, which makes sense.  These people tend to spend much time outdoors, whereas we tend to spend much time indoors.   They may have less light in the winter, but they do get out into it.

Thats why I wish I could get my butt out of doors more in the winter!


----------



## David Baxter PhD (Nov 15, 2009)

They also tend to eat more fish and therefore have better intake of Omega 3 EFAs than those living further south.

That said, depression is a serious problem in the far north, probably for a variety of reasons.


----------



## NicNak (Nov 15, 2009)

In inquired about the Light Box to my Psychiatrist.  He concluded that there are many more elements SAD than just lack of light.  

Personally I have "reversed" SAD, where I am more depressed during the Summer months.

He also said that with the sunlight, there are various other benefits we feel from other elements, besides the UV rays themselves.  The UV is only one portion, but if one finds the UV works for them, then that is excellent.


----------



## gardens (Nov 15, 2009)

Yes - like everything else.  SAD just can't be about the lack of light, I didn't mean to be so simplistic about the disorder.  I do realize there has to more factors to it.:yup:


----------



## unionmary (Nov 16, 2009)

gardens said:


> I believe there was a study done once of the Inuit people and the prevelance of SAD.  They do not suffer from it as much as we would think, which makes sense.  These people tend to spend much time outdoors, whereas we tend to spend much time indoors.   They may have less light in the winter, but they do get out into it.
> 
> Thats why I wish I could get my butt out of doors more in the winter!



Winters in Thunder Bay are fillled with sunny days, darn cold ones, but nice and sunny.


----------



## gardens (Nov 16, 2009)

I'm in Regina - and we have the same.  Sunny and very cold, but it's a dry cold.
I'm trying to get my doc to write me a prescription for Hawaii!!!
So far no luck with that :lol:


----------



## unionmary (Nov 16, 2009)

gardens said:


> I'm in Regina - and we have the same.  Sunny and very cold, but it's a dry cold.
> I'm trying to get my doc to write me a prescription for Hawaii!!!
> So far no luck with that :lol:



Made me smile....thanks


----------

